# Bei einer halben Stunde bewilligter Besuchszeit



## gvergara

Hola:

Me gustaría entender el sentido del uso de la preposición _bei _en esta oración. Britta y Babak están llegando a Leipzig, donde van a hacer trámites. Están descendiendo del tren.

_Babak Babak tritt heraus. Es ist zu früh. *Bei* einer halben Stunde bewilligter Besuchszeit und den dazu gehörenden Formalitäten dürfte er das Gefängnis nicht vor neun verlassen._
*De "Leere Herzen" de Juli Zeh*

Muchas gracias de antemano,

Gonzalo


----------



## Peterdg

En mi (humilde  ) opinión significa lo mismo que en español.

*Con*_ un tiempo de visita autorizado de media hora y *con* los trámites correspondientes, no pudo salir de la prisión antes de las nueve._

Ese "con" significa más o menos "si se tiene en cuenta"/"si se considera"


----------



## gvergara

Comprendo, gracias. En español sería más cercano a Considerando media hora de visita autorizada y...


----------



## Peterdg

gvergara said:


> Considerando media hora de visita autorizada y


----------



## lagartija68

Bei puede ser temporal y también condicional: "durante" o "en caso de" (Hay una correlación con _wenn_ en ambos sentidos, cuando/si):
bei der Arbeit: durante el trabajo / al trabajar / cuando estoy trabajando
bei Nacht: durante la noche
beim Lesen des Artikels: al leer el artículo
bei Nebel: en caso de niebla/ con Niebla
bei Sonne: si hay sol
beim Fahren al conducir
bei Beginn/Ende al comienzo/final
bei Nacht/Tag de noche/día
bei Regen con lluvia / si llueve
bei so einer Hitze con este calor
bei meiner Ankunft a mi llegada
bei offenem Fenster schlafen dormir con la ventana abierta
bei Feuer Scheibe einschlagen romper el cristal en caso de incendio
bei seinem Talent con su talento

bei - Deutsch-Spanisch Übersetzung | PONS

bei - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## Alemanita

Estoy de acuerdo con Peterdg, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta el contexto, especialmente la frase anterior y el condicional "dürfte". Yo lo interpreto así: Cuando se bajan del tren, ven a Babak que está saliendo (de ...?); eso los sorprende porque teniendo en cuenta que tiene el permiso de visitar por  media hora a alguien en la cárcel y que a eso hay que agregar el tiempo que toman los trámites para entrar y salir, Babak todavía no debería estar allí.
No leí el libro.


----------



## anahiseri

Es verdad que *bei * es una preposición difícil. Yo aquí pondría
*en caso de*
Por otra parte: la traducción de 
_dürfte er das Gefängnis nicht vor neun verlassen._
es : *no debería salir* de la cárcel antes de las 9.  *no debería* en el sentido de "no es lógico, no es lo que cabría esperar, "
ahora bien, confieso que no entiendo nada; no sé si Babak Babak es un Tippfehler o una persona distinta de Babak, y no sé si los trámites consisten en visitar a alguien en el hospital (un poco raro llamarlo así),. ¿Y quien es la persona que  sale del tren demasiado pronto? ¿demasiado pronto porque eso significa que no ha tenido lugar la visita? ¿quién visita a quién? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Alemanita

Leere Herzen



anahiseri said:


> Por otra parte: la traducción de
> _dürfte er das Gefängnis nicht vor neun verlassen._
> es : *no debería salir* de la cárcel antes de las 9. *no debería* en el sentido de "no es lógico, no es lo que cabría esperar, "



Eso.  Ya lo dije. Qué bien que estés de acuerdo conmigo.

Babak es uno solo, fue un error de gvergara.

Ella y Babak se pusieron de acuerdo para visitar a alguien en la cárcel


anahiseri said:


> visitar a alguien en el hospital (un poco raro llamarlo así)



(¿de dónde sacaste lo del hospital?)

Como ella lo ve salir antes de las nueve, se sorprende mucho, porque 


Alemanita said:


> teniendo en cuenta que tiene el permiso de visitar por media hora a alguien en la cárcel y que a eso hay que agregar el tiempo que toman los trámites para entrar y salir, Babak todavía no debería estar allí.



La razón es que el que quería visitar está muerto. "Markus ist tot."

Espero haber proporcionado el contexto que hacía falta para contestar.


----------

